# Mothering Articles on Circumcision



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

In one of our most-requested articles, Mothering explores why circumcision is hardly ever necessary, and how parents can empower themselves to avoid ceding to the "claims" of the billion-dollar-a-year circumcision industry.

The Case Against Circumcision
Issue 85, Winter 1997
By Paul M. Fleiss

Protect Your Uncircumcised Son: Expert Medical Advice for Parents
Issue 103, November/December 103
By Paul M. Fleiss

My Son: The Little Jew With the Foreskin
By Stacey Greenberg


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

The links don't seem to work!!


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I'll check on it!


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are the updated links to the articles,

The Case Against Circumcision
Protect Your Uncircumcised Son
My Son: The Little Jew With the Foreskin


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Fixed the OP, thanks to callumsmom2001!


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you Sooooo much for posting this. I always wanted to read the protecting your intact son article and I didn't even realize it was on here the whole time. We don't generally go to the dr. but just in case, it's nice info to have.

Blessings, Sara


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

The Ask the Expert Q&A by Marilyn Milos of NOCIRC is also great:

Link here


----------



## Laurie1992 (Aug 2, 2005)

The Sep/Oct 2005 Mothering magazine had 2 GREAT articles on cutting and informed consent, plus







great info on breastfeeding and co-sleeping!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Mothering has just updated its reprint set on circumcision to include the article by Karen Burka from the Sept./Oct. 05 issue. So the reprint, priced at $8, now includes both Fleiss articles from 97 as well as the Burka article.

Link to purchase here

(Although the description isn't updated on the website yet, according to the information in the back of my most recent Mothering magazine the reprint now includes the Burka article).


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

There have also been several Letters published on the circ. articles, even in the latest edition March/April 2006. I really need to make the time to reply to the letter from a Jewish mother-- just want to mention that bris/brit shalom may be an alternative to Jewish circumcision.

Most of the letters were in support and I think the only credible letter that was 'against' was written mentioning religiuos circumcision, and was written very respectfully- imo.

The Letters refuting the recent AIDS studY were also great!

Jessica


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Most of the links in the OP no longer work. Can we get an update???


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calngavinsmom*
Here are the updated links to the articles,

The Case Against Circumcision

Protect Your Uncircumcised Son

My Son: The Little Jew With the Foreskin

They're here! From post #4.


----------



## mfb01748 (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you allow posts in favor of circumcision or are they deleted?







:
I work in a hospital and I support parents whichever they decide.
Frankly,







I think its a personal choice and not particularly important.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb01748* 
Do you allow posts in favor of circumcision or are they deleted?







:
I work in a hospital and I support parents whichever they decide.
Frankly,







I think its a personal choice and not particularly important.
Have a nice day.









This is "The Case AGAINST Circumcision" Forum, and we agree that it is a personal choice. The penis owner's choice. Not the parents choice. We also believe it is VERY important not to mutilate a baby for you own vain reasons and deprive him of a perfectly normal sexually important peice of his anatomy.

Since you think the foreskin is not important, you might want to read up on it...HERE is a good place to start. You might also want to check out the stickies here in this forum...especially the regret one.

There is never a reason to amputate bits of a babies genitals just for fun.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my! DH and I have discussed circ, to do or not to do, but we did that only because he was born in the Netherlands and happily has an intact penis. We didn't know any of the information in those articles when we talked about it (and decided against circ). He read the articles with me, and I think he has a newfound appreciation for his intactness! I never new how barbaric circ is! I am quite familiar with FGM (female genital mutilation, or "female circumcision) and how damaging that can be, I just never thought of male circumcision in the same way!


----------



## Laurie1992 (Aug 2, 2005)

So glad you can now see the 'sameness' with circumcision, no matter what the sex the genitals are! I know my own sons have thanked me numerous times for leaving their foreskins intact.


----------



## lechepatito (May 24, 2005)

The Truth About Circumcision and HIV from the July-August 2008 issue


----------

